# Odd Question



## Jim Hague (Apr 26, 2007)

How many of you mods use PDFs and/or shop at RPGNow, the ENWorld store or places like Paizo and YourGamesNow and DTRPG?  Yes, there's a reason for this.  Trust me, it's not just idle curiousity.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 26, 2007)

I do, but then I _produce_ the darn things!


----------



## Umbran (Apr 26, 2007)

I'd guess maybe 10% of my D&D source material is electronic.  It isn't that I'm against pdfs - it was only in the past couple of months that I got my first laptop that I could consider using at the gaming table.  Without that and a laser printer, pdfs didn't have more utility to me than dead-tree format stuff.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2007)

I do


----------



## Jim Hague (Apr 27, 2007)

I'll leave this up for a couple more days.  Thanks for the responses so far.  No, this isn't a marketing gimmick.  Think of it more as a thanks to Morrus and the mods and admins who've weathered some very, very rough times lately.  I know some folks'll say it isn't necessary, but I feel like it is.  Nyah.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm similar to Umbran, minus the laptop, so if I get something, I tend to read it, then print out the limited parts that I'm guessing I'll most need for a gaming session.


----------



## Jim Hague (Apr 27, 2007)

It's looking more and more like Amazon, just for utility's sake...


----------



## Henry (Apr 27, 2007)

I believe most of us do, truthfully. I haven't lately, just because of finances and lack of stand-out product.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Apr 27, 2007)

I do very occasionally - more in the past than recently (mostly because I've got all the things I want at the moment!)


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 28, 2007)

Jim Hague said:
			
		

> It's looking more and more like Amazon, just for utility's sake...



QFT


----------



## Jim Hague (Apr 28, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> QFT




Well, while I'd surely dig on having all you guys down here in Austin and shopping at the awesome FLGS, Dragon's Lair, I _do_ have to consider general usefulness of what I have in mind here...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 28, 2007)

Jim Hague said:
			
		

> Well, while I'd surely dig on having all you guys down here in Austin and shopping at the awesome FLGS, Dragon's Lair, I _do_ have to consider general usefulness of what I have in mind here...



So, what do you have in mind?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Apr 30, 2007)

Henry said:
			
		

> I believe most of us do, truthfully. I haven't lately, just because of finances and lack of stand-out product.




I've found that if I pick up a PDF, it tends to sit in a folder somewhere and rarely get looked at.  I forget they exist.

Whereas if I have a physical book, it goes on a shelf where I'm reminded of it every time I grab my PHB.  Plus, I tend to get more enjoyment out of them, for some reason.

(My parents bought my an ebook reader, once.  There were some great novels available, cheaper than hardback, a lot earlier than waiting for the paperback... but I just really didn't enjoy it as much.  Dad ended up using the reader; I buy real books  )

-Hyp.


----------



## Jim Hague (May 1, 2007)

Ok, so here's the deal - all of the admins, mods, folks running the site, have been busting their humps the past couple of weeks since the Dungeon/Dragon cancellation announcement.  Given that I reported like a reporting fiend, due to getting mightily sick of seeing the wave of negativity, I'm going to give out something that's not a complaint - namely Amazon gift e-certificates.  

Given that I'm a working schmoe like you folks, the certs won't be much - $5-10, most likely - but y'all deserve it.  I love a good FLGS like anyone, but given everyone's geographic distribution, I figure a little something anyone can use is more useful.  No strings attached, nothing.  Just a 'thank you' from me for all the hard work you put in and the frustration you've undoubtedly dealt with.

So keep an eye out.  They're coming soon.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 1, 2007)

Did I ever mention how cool a guy Jim is?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 1, 2007)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Did I ever mention how cool a guy Jim is?



 He rocks!


----------



## Piratecat (May 1, 2007)

*blink* That's incredibly nice of you!


----------



## Jim Hague (May 1, 2007)

It'll take a bit to get it all done, but I'm going to be steadily marching down the list and making sure everyone gets their certs.  I've done the mod thing, and I know how hard it is even at the best of times.  I just figure you guys deserve it, after the storm you just weathered, that's all.


----------



## Henry (May 1, 2007)

Jim, you didn't have to -- but that's incredibly nice of you!


----------



## Jim Hague (May 9, 2007)

And the first three are off.  I'm marching down the list as monies become available.   PC, Russ, Henry, if y'all don't get them, check your Spam boxes.  The rest of you I'm slowly but surely getting to.


----------



## Morrus (May 9, 2007)

Hey Jim - this is very generous of you!  Could you donate mine to one of the others (at random), though?  I can't use an Amazon.com certificate, being in the UK!

Thanks again, so much.  We all really appreciate the gesture!


----------



## Jim Hague (May 9, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Hey Jim - this is very generous of you!  Could you donate mine to one of the others (at random), though?  I can't use an Amazon.com certificate, being in the UK!
> 
> Thanks again, so much.  We all really appreciate the gesture!




Welcome, of course.  You can just forward it to the next person on the list, since it's the code that's important.  PC and Henry should have theirs, so now it begins marching down everyone else...


----------



## Piratecat (May 9, 2007)

Jim, thank you so much! That's incredibly generous of you, and _very_ kind.

And unlike Russ... yoink!


----------



## Plane Sailing (May 9, 2007)

Jim, that is very kind - thanks.


----------



## Rel (May 9, 2007)

That is a very decent thing for you to do, Jim.  Much appreciated.


----------



## Jim Hague (May 9, 2007)

There's more coming, soon as I free the cash up.   And it's nothing doing - just my 'thank you' for the work everyone puts in.  That's all.  I'm just glad I could make the days of folks I respect a great deal a little better in some way.


----------

